# Supplies???



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, does anyone in SW North Dakota or SE Montana know an affordable, reliable place to buy trapping supplies? Such as dye, swivels, pan covers, lures, and bait? I'm especially looking for Powder River bait, and some long distance lures such as Canine Call.... Thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

if your looking for Powder river just go to the source. John Graham. 
I also pick up most of my stuff out of MN trapline, or the snare shop.

John will also have the skinny on snare components, he bought the pattented Amberg snare lock from Dave Amberg.

Here's a few:

http://www.minntrapprod.com/

http://www.snareshop.com/

http://www.schmittent.com/

http://www.nwtrappers.com/catalog/categories.asp?cat=10

http://www.mandmfurs.com/lure2.html

http://www.wildlifecontrolsupplies....en=CTGY&Store_Code=NWS001&Category_Code=FCBJG

Here is John Graham's number. (406) 557-6167

xdeano


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Xdeano correct me if i am wrong, but ins't the powder river bait come from Craig O'Gorman?? Craig is a great source for a lot of trapping supplies. Everything he has is what he uses in the field. Craig is a true coyote trapping legend!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah your right, I don't know what I was thinking. Yep Craig is the man to talk to for PR. Nice catch.

He's also got some other good stuff, like Missouri Breaks, Wiley-E, LDC, Gov Call and pleanty coyote. They're all good lures depending on the time of year. But If i had to put all my quarters in a jar, it would be PR.

I can't find his number right off hand though, I'll look through by catalogs to find it.

xdeano


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

O'Gormans number is 406-436-2234. very nice people!!


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks for the great info everyone! Good luck this season....and don't get caught in yer own traps :beer:

Oh yeah...does anyone know if O'gormans has a website?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't believe so. But I have been wrong before... :lol:

xdeano


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Xdeano is right he doesn't have a website, but if you call and make any purchase at all, you will get a free catalog and anything you will need will be in there. I already caught belly fat on one my leg holds and that was not too pleasing  :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you must have been rolling.... You need to get a cow pie or sharp rock closer to your traps so you stop rolling on them. 8)

What kind of traps are you using to catch that area of your body? I'm staying clear of them.

xdeano


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I set all my leg holds over the top of my thigh and after i get the jaws open i flip the dog over to hold the jaw and well i use my stomach region to hold the loose jaw as an anchor and with those big fumbly gauntlet gloves it slipped and the 1.5 snapped me right in the stomach  :withstupid: Not too much pain just a ouchy [email protected]!$%#& gosh darn it. :lol: :lol: I am also a member of the 220 conibear club that was one im not too proud of. Both were on operator error of course :eyeroll:


----------



## beever trapper (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like a bunch of great sources.

F and T fur harvesters trading post is another one ive used i didnt see up there. great service


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

@lyonch...don't feel bad...i've caught my finger in a #3 long spring before...that was already staked down...and also managed to catch my arm in a 330 conni....that felt really good!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah those damn gauntlets get in the way a lot don't they. They're some times more trouble than what they're worth.

I had a coworker get both hands caught in a 330 belisle, if your not familiar with the brand, the jaws close completely tight. There is no gap. It was also staked down in a ditch.

xdeano


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

A 330 is nasty enough, but then a belisle on top of it  No thanks. I think i will just stay in the 220 club. I have no intentions of graduating to the 330 club anytime soon :lol: :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've been close but the safety latches were still hooked, it did snap the very end of my fingers on one hand. That hurts bad enough. I said a few choice words that day. I've set a lot of 330's and from that time forward I also use a secondary safety. They're cheap. Belisle traps are excellent traps if you're careful. I'd encourage anyone to pick up a few just to see how well they dispatch critters.

xdeano


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

If i didn't trap in an area that had a lot of eyes watching me i would try them out. I have jsut stuck with the cheap traps when trapping ****. a ten dollar hit sure beats a 15 dollar hit. it starts adding up. Those belisle look a little more beefy than the standard 220, but even the el cheapos really smack when they hit something (especially your hand) :wink:


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

you have alot of trouble with traps vanishing on ya lyonch?? Never had that problem...did have a problem back in montana for while with certain neighbors helping themsleves to my fur...wondered why I was finding sprung traps (pull outs) all the time...til I caught her at it lol


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I have yet to have a trap stolen, but i ditch trap my **** because its fast and efficient. Almost every time i stop i get asked what i am doing (sometimes i pull then if they look suspicious). I have caught people that didn't want me in the ditch trying to walk off with my trap and i caught them at it. I have more unique stories to tell than i care to have. Last night i found out that i caught some drunk that got out of his truck to pee and slipped and fell and then his hand got stuck in the 220 and broke his hand. :eyeroll: I was wondering why there was blood all over the trap and no critter in it  Thats great that you caught them in action. In minnesota nobody can leagally touch a trappers trap except the trapper himself. This year i enforced that rule on one of my neighbors :roll: Flippin tree huggers :eyeroll:


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

:lol: @ catchin the drunk. That's too funny man...how many of them can you catch in a season anyway? Is there a quota? And what are they worth :lol:


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

:lol: i giggled when i found out too, but he wasn't too happy :lol: It tore his hand up pretty bad  It caught him right on top of the hand and im sure broke those little bones that go from your wrist to the first knuckle  Stupid me this weekend joined the 220 club for the third time now. I was getting careless with handling them and i thought i set both safeties when pulling it, but i guess not and got a sore thumb out of the deal :eyeroll: Oh well at least i didn't catch a love handle or something else in it


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

dang the 3rd time. I think my dog learns faster than you. :lol: careful man.

xdeano


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

xdeano said:


> I think my dog learns faster than you. :lol: careful man.
> 
> xdeano


I think your right :lol: :lol: At least this time it was only an ouch and made me more nervous on the next ones more than anything. Oh I'm sure there will be more in the future  A guy gets busy and tries to rush things when he comes home from a full time job and tries to pull and set traps before bed time in the dark :x


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I hope you're using a head lamp anyhow. setting coni's in the dark is a bad thing.

xdeano


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

A headlamp is a must!!! Some times i try to use the truck lights too for good measure  LOL


----------

